# pacus and bichirs



## Jenavii (Jan 4, 2005)

can two 5inch red belly pacus live with two 3 inch bichirs?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dont see why not.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think it will work


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I think that the pacu's will bully them, but that is just my opinion








The pacu's will grow a lot faster and bigger, so I think that the bichir will get attacked or get eaten.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom dwellers_*


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

my friedn louie has pacus living with angle fish, tiger barbs and tetras and groumis, so the pacu wont hurt anything


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

mrodge said:


> my friedn louie has pacus living with angle fish, tiger barbs and tetras and groumis, so the pacu wont hurt anything
> [snapback]837601[/snapback]​


How big are they? My pacu's eat anything that can fit in their mouths. I've tried adding a little shoal of tetra's a couple times but they all got eaten


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sure


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

@ Bobme: thanks for this useless answer


----------

